# What camera do you use?



## TRection (Aug 14, 2017)

After seeing some amazing pictures of T's and other critters on the forum im just wondering what camera do some of you use? I've just been using my phone for now and it really doesnt do any of my pets justice. Any recommendations?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 14, 2017)

TRection said:


> After seeing some amazing pictures of T's and other critters on the forum im just wondering what camera do some of you use?


Me? Sadly no one, my friend. Useless, one moment. Why? Well, every time I reach one of my enclosures my T's starts to panic and quickly 180° in their burrows.

Only the *Goddess** (since she always lives 'down under') can understand me. Or an albino crocodile in a N.Y sewer for that matter, but that was time, time ago.

Sometimes I wonder... how a man can manage to proper quantify a bit of happiness?  <-- sad Butters face

* 0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_ PBUH (Peace Be Upon Her) btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 14, 2017)

I've always just used my phone. 
@KezyGLA @Flexzone 
What do you guys use?


----------



## TRection (Aug 15, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I've always just used my phone.
> @KezyGLA @Flexzone
> What do you guys use?


I was thinking of getting one of those phone camera attachment things that go over the phone lens


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 15, 2017)

TRection said:


> I was thinking of getting one of those phone camera attachment things that go over the phone lens


A cheap macro lens? Yeah, I'd like to compare shots using one of those compared to not. I think they work pretty well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jones0911 (Aug 15, 2017)

TRection said:


> I was thinking of getting one of those phone camera attachment things that go over the phone lens


How do those look?


----------



## TRection (Aug 15, 2017)

https://www.amazon.ca/Samsung-inclu...71048&sr=8-1&keywords=note+4+camera+lens+kits The telephoto lens seems a bit excessive but it has 3 others in the set, thats a pretty good price though


----------



## volcanopele (Aug 15, 2017)

I have a Canon Rebel T4i to take my nicer photos of my Ts, though I will just as often use the camera on my iPhone 7+.


----------



## 14pokies (Aug 15, 2017)

There's a subforum for questions like this

http://arachnoboards.com/forums/through-the-lens.89/


----------



## TRection (Aug 15, 2017)

14pokies said:


> There's a subforum for questions like this
> 
> http://arachnoboards.com/forums/through-the-lens.89/


My bad, how do i move my thread?


----------



## 14pokies (Aug 15, 2017)

TRection said:


> My bad, how do i move my thread?


Don't apologize, I was just pointing you in the direction of a subforum that might have better answered your question.. 

Pretty sure only mods can move threads, If they want it moved they will move it lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## campj (Aug 15, 2017)

I've heard that how you take pictures is as important as what you take them with, but I don't know much of anything about photography so don't quote me. I do know that Jose (@Exoskeleton Invertebrates) takes some of the most true to life pictures I've seen. It's tough to replicate the beauty of a tan Aphonopelma with a camera, but he managed to do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flexzone (Aug 15, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I've always just used my phone.
> @KezyGLA @Flexzone
> What do you guys use?


For shots like these I use my D5500, Tamron 90mm(raynox 250) along with diffused external flash









  and for outdoor shots I go with my D3200 with a 18-55mm lens in a shaded area

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 3 | Love 1


----------



## Ungoliant (Aug 15, 2017)

TRection said:


> After seeing some amazing pictures of T's and other critters on the forum im just wondering what camera do some of you use? I've just been using my phone for now and it really doesnt do any of my pets justice. Any recommendations?


I use a Canon PowerShot SX50 HS for still photos. It doesn't (as far as I know) support interchangeable lenses, but it does have a lot of customizable settings, including manual focus and exposure. This camera meets my needs as someone who wants better results and more options than a cell phone or compact point-and-shoot camera but doesn't know what to do with more complex DSLR cameras. (The newer SX60 model sells for about $450. I think I paid somewhere around $350-400 when my SX50 was new in May 2014.)

Here are some macro shots I took with this camera while holding it in my hands (click to enlarge):

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Vanessa (Aug 15, 2017)

A Sony A57 with a Sony 50mm macro lens for the most part. Sometimes I will use my Sony35mm f/1.8 or Tamron 100mm macro.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Haemus (Aug 15, 2017)

I use what's most convenient. Some of my best shots are taken with my phone. A tiny tripod supporting the phone and it'll come out pretty sharp. I have a beefy studio body with a 105mm macro, but 9/10 it's packed away and misses the moment. 

For comparison purposes, here's two shots of my G. pulchra, one with my phone, and the other with my full frame body + external flash. 
Asus Zenfone and desk lamp:


Nikon D4 with external flash:


When you zoom in 100% on the pixels you can see the difference in quality, but these new phones are more than capable of getting high quality images for web too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TRection (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks for the help everyone, im going to go ahead and pic up to phone lenses for the time being and then hopefully get my hands on something like the Canon @Ungoliant was talking about


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 15, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> I uses a Canon PowerShot SX50 HS for still photos. It doesn't (as far as I know) support interchangeable lenses, but it does have a lot of customizable settings, including manual focus and exposure. This camera meets my needs as someone who wants better results and more options than a cell phone or compact point-and-shoot camera but doesn't know what to do with more complex DSLR cameras. (The newer SX60 model sells for about $450. I think I paid somewhere around $350-400 when my SX50 was new in May 2014.)


I have the Powershot SX-40 HS. Bought it in 2012, for around $400, as I recall. As per usual when I drop what I consider a considerable amount on something, within a few months a superior model was released. In this case, it was the SX-50. My choice was motivated much in the way yours was. I haven't produced many masterpieces from it, though, and do a little better with outdoor nature shots than with indoor macros

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TRection (Aug 19, 2017)

I got the new lenses in yesterday, took some work to get them actually attached to my phone (i have an upgraded battery to the case they came with didn't work for my phone) but they work great! much better quality han the default camera 

I had the spot light a little too bright, so ill know not to do that next time, but im still happy with these.





This is with just normal flash

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Haemus (Aug 19, 2017)

TRection said:


> I got the new lenses in yesterday, took some work to get them actually attached to my phone (i have an upgraded battery to the case they came with didn't work for my phone) but they work great! much better quality han the default camera
> 
> I had the spot light a little too bright, so ill know not to do that next time, but im still happy with these.
> View attachment 249450
> ...


if you put a piece of translucent white cloth (or 1 ply paper towel) over the enclosure, it'll minimize the highlight and soften the shadows 

*edit* Nice shots BTW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TRection (Aug 19, 2017)

Haemus said:


> if you put a piece of translucent white cloth (or 1 ply paper towel) over the enclosure, it'll minimize the highlight and soften the shadows
> 
> *edit* Nice shots BTW


Ok thank you ill do that next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 20, 2017)

Cheap Coolpix, 5600.  The pics are pretty good.  I bought a few more for about $10 on Ebay.  The battery door lock breaks and people sell them at low prices when that happens.  So I buy them, drill a hole and use a screw to shut the door .....HA!

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 20, 2017)

Canon EOS 70D.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Aug 21, 2017)

I returned to this thread to show that I do pull off a decent shot now and then. Yesterday was one of those times.  Got a couple i was reasonably satisfied with. Rhinoceros beetle I caught while at work the other night and brought home.





Not all that happy with the lighting on this one, really. I cast a shadow because the sun was behind me. Plus I think the depth of field is a little off. Apart from those things and after a little post-production it's okay, I guess.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## nicodimus22 (Aug 26, 2017)

Nikon D7200 and the Nikon 60mm f2.8D macro lens. I assume it will produce nice images of the adults too, but so far I've really just shot slings with it, because that's what most of my collection is at the moment.










I have also used the Panasonic FZ1000 and FZ200 with achromats in the past.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TRection (Aug 27, 2017)

nicodimus22 said:


> Nikon D7200 and the Nikon 60mm f2.8D macro lens. I assume it will produce nice images of the adults too, but so far I've really just shot slings with it, because that's what most of my collection is at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful shot  thanks!


----------



## Whitelightning777 (Jan 24, 2018)

My S8 Galaxy note takes great pics. I have a tripod adapter for it as well that I used for 2 feeding videos.


----------



## checkmate (Feb 3, 2018)

I plan on purchasing a camera and macro lens. I don't know anything about photography. Is it necessary to use manual settings (ISO, shutter, whatever other settings there are) or can I just get a macro lens and use the AUTO feature?

I mainly use my phone for a camera. I also have a Olympus TG4 that has a built-in macro lens and a purchased LED ring but the shots aren't that clear. Probably because I'm holding it and not using a tripod?


----------



## Darren0985 (Apr 27, 2018)

I have a Nikon Coolpix B500 but I rarely get a chance to use it and normally just use my phone lol


----------



## PanzoN88 (Apr 27, 2018)

I use my iPhone, however I just bought a camcorder that takes still photos. It has macro, and IR for nighttime tarantula videos and pictures. I haven't bought an MicroSD chip, so I have yet to test it. (It is a knockoff brand sold by Amazon, because buying a Sony with nightshot would cost a bit to much)


----------



## Dave Jay (Apr 28, 2018)

I use a nikon coolpix s6200 most of the time, it doesn't really work for macro shots like they show in the preview video, but it does really well at 3 or 4 inches away, I just crop to get a closer picture which works better than zooming too close. It's really hard to get good pictures of fish though, you have to get it to focus on stationary decor and wait for the fish to come. Great for herps and inverts though but the auto focus can be so fine that on a tiny scorpion one leg will be in perfect  focus and the rest not so I take as many pics as possible in the one sitting. 
After seeing a preview of a Fujifilm S (can't remember the numbers) where they were getting clear pics of a moving object about an inch from the lens I bought one, but it doesn't do any better than the nikon anyway, although outdoors having more optical zoom is a good thing. Being that it's 5 or 6 times the size of the nikon and doesn't take better pictures, I use the nikon which I often have in my back pocket when I'm out and about, my wife uses the fuji when we are on holidays. We often take photos of the same things, there's no difference in quality apart from the extra optical zoom on the fuji.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
With the nikon, 4" away through a plastic fish tank, not the best ever photo, but the best I have saved to my phone. Pics of our water dragon are stunning, crystal clear even cropped and printed on 10"×10".


----------



## dragonblade71 (Apr 28, 2018)

What camera / cameras do I use? Ive used these ones on a regular basis. Some haven't been used in a while.

Digital cameras: Panasonic G2 M4/3, Panasonic G6 M4/3, Gopro Hero 3 Silver
Film cameras: Canon AE1 35mm SLR, Canon T70 35mm SLR, Canon FTb 35mm SLR, Canon EOS 30 35mm SLR, Koni Omega Rapid medium format rangefinder, Yashica D medium format twin lens reflex
Movie film cameras: Canon 1014 Autozoom Electronic super 8, Krasnogorsk 3 16mm (no longer working)

I won't bother listing all my lenses but among them is a Canon FD 50mm f3.5 macro lens (previously owned by my father.) I use this lens in conjunction with the Canon A series and T series SLRs and the Panasonic M4/3 cameras with an adapter.

These two images were photographed with the Canon 50mm macro lens.

Golden stag beetle - shot on film
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dragonblade712003/16603900640/in/dateposted/

Black rock scorpion - shot on digital with the Panasonic G2
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dragonblade712003/9352646218/in/dateposted/

I also have an extension tube which can be used with this lens. And some time back, I ordered a bellows from eBay with a Canon FD mount for higher magnification. I haven't used it yet. Though one concern of mine is that it might pump dust on to the sensor in my digital cameras. I have heard of some people inserting filters between the camera body and the bellows to prevent dust from collecting on the sensor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 11, 2018)

Getting a D700 soon, and possibly a D7000 soon after.


----------



## SpiderDan1981 (Mar 25, 2019)

Does anyone use a GoPro for just keeping an eye on your Ts? I'd like to be able to look in on them periodically and see what they're up to without actually opening the closet and disturbing them. Or maybe be able to check in from work periodically. I just want to see them doing spider things without shining a light in their faces.
Any recommendations on GoPros or similar cameras that would sync with my android or Mac?


----------



## The Snark (Mar 26, 2019)

SpiderDan1981 said:


> Any recommendations on GoPros or similar cameras that would sync with my android or Mac?


Our Nikon D3400 and many others has Snap Bridge built it. It does the Bluetooth thing to phones in the immediate area. Same setup and connecting a WiFi in a shop or restaurant. The only problem is you need to remember to turn it off or the battery gets drained in about a week.


----------



## Rhino1 (Mar 31, 2019)

I'm not sure if it's what your looking for but I bought some cheap trail cameras from eBay (for deer) but more recently have been using them to record footage of wild trapdoor species and have been getting some pretty neat night time footage on such a small target, I easily get 6-12 months from the batteries.
The motion sensor sensitivity, video length and megapixels are all adjustable depending on brand.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Cand (Dec 7, 2019)

H. davidbowie



__ Cand
__ Dec 7, 2019
__ 1
__
davidbowie
heteropoda
heteropoda davidbowie
huntsman spider
sparassidae




						I am a fan of this spider and a MASSSSSSIVE Bowie fan
					
















YES! Can I help you?



__ Cand
__ Dec 6, 2019
__ 1



						S. lineona younster
					
















Still life in the old dawg yet



__ Cand
__ Dec 6, 2019
__ 3
__
male
mature male
mombasa golden starburst tarantula
murinus
obt
orange baboon tarantula
pterinochilus
pterinochilus hindei
pterinochilus leetzi
pterinochilus mamillatus
pterinochilus murinus
ventral




						MM OBT  still going, still angry
					
















Christmas Jumper LOL



__ Cand
__ Dec 5, 2019
__ 7
__
jumping spider
phidippus
phidippus regius
regal jumper
regius
salticidae






I have a few cameras. However I use the D850 most for spiders













Moons



__ Cand
__ Nov 10, 2019


















young T. blondi



__ Cand
__ Nov 19, 2019
__
blondi
goliath birdeater tarantula
macro
theraphosa
theraphosa blondi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowdy Hotel (Apr 7, 2020)

TRection said:


> After seeing some amazing pictures of T's and other critters on the forum im just wondering what camera do some of you use? I've just been using my phone for now and it really doesnt do any of my pets justice. Any recommendations?



Try not to fall into the trap where you believe nice photographs are made with nice, expensive cameras.

That's what the manufacturers want you to believe so that you dump your gear and upgrade every two years or buy some equipment that is too expensive for what you really need.

The lens you pick has a bigger impact on your images than the camera.

Buy a nice macro lens and a digital camera with interchangeable lenses and an adapter if you need it and you are good to go.

You can use extension tubes for closer focus or a reverse ring.

I use cheap lenses from the days of film because at macro distances autofocus doesnt exactly work so even with autofocus lenses you need to focus manually. Might as well use a vintage lens that was only used manually and has a nice focusing ring.

Mirrorless cameras are great for adapting lenses because of the short flange distances.

I like Fuji mirrorless cameras because they just feel good in my hands. I also have a full frame Nikon for when I need full frame.

Perhaps learn how to use a flash and do some post processing and you will be able to make amazing pictures, not just great.

Oh and as a tip, I would buy a pro camera or a prosumer from about 5 years ago. It will still take amazing pictures today like it did 5 years ago and you save like 80% of what it was new potentially.


----------

